# Daoushy ED write up



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Uh, he is. Not sure about the rest of the drivers on the Autobahn.


 :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> :rofl:


I like Shady. But I did ask him to confirm he'll be back in the States before I leave for Munich.


----------



## jackie (May 11, 2005)

Oh my... I feel the "mother" in me coming out. 

Daoushy:

We're all thrilled that you made it to Munich, after all the visa problems... And we're happy that the two of you are having fun together. But please be careful. We want both you and the car back here in one piece, without various warrants for your arrest trailing after you!

Keep up the photos and narrative.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

beewang said:


> :bustingup :slap:
> 
> He is in delivery center, in case you haven't noticed. He took a picture of the gauges in test mode McFly :kiss:


He's not in the center with 127 miles on the clock!


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

daoushy said:


> I'm writing this while in the bistro in the ED center. Had a killer tuna wrap, the BMW of tuna wraps ***61514; and a nice almond pastry&#8230;.


Hi Daosshy - congrats on the new machine - made the visa troubles worth it, no?

Let's hope the tuna is the only killer BMW wrap you encounter! :thumbup:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Ouch*

I was on a very steep down hill.... It was a bit muddy ... I did lose control for a sec but got it back and thought the hill was over....

And the,, there it was... a HUMP... since i was not holding any breaks, I found myself airborne.... heading straight into the trees...

Split second and the OOOUUUUCCCCHHHH.. amazing pain.....

When I finally landed, I was on my back and by _bike_ was like 50 feet away 

No it wasn't my bimmer, and yes I'm still in one piece. But I had a hell of an accident while mountain biking in France... Lots of cuts and bruises, and nagging pain on my side, but I'll live...

At least it wasn't in my bimmer.. too bad the bike didn't have DTC

Sorry I was not posting any updates .. I will start posting now


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Day one*

After getting out of Oktoberfest I started heading to my next destination.. Divonne, France. A very nice city on the french-swiss boarder with a casino for the rich...

The Germans really know how to drive.. The autobahn drive is amazing, this is where I hit the 135MPH twice... The car drives like a dream, and at max speed it is still very stable, quite and responsive...

The car gives amazing feedback and it responds to the slightest input.. Which sometimes can be tricky it you are not 100% focused on driving...

The car begs to be pushed hard! Only once, by mistake, sis I push the pedal beyond the kickback point and BAM she just wen on... almost redlining but I backed off right away... But man there is a beast under that hood :thumbup:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Day one.. Part 2*

I was frustrated that I'm driving on mostly a straight free way.. so by the time I reached the Swiss boarder (with my Swiss visa that no one even bothered to check) I remembered a couple of advises I had.. Drive to Lucran and Set the Navi to avoid toll roads..

BIG MISTAKE.. Though Lucran is nice, the drive isn't what I was looking for ... I wasted too much time to get there and then to keep going to my destination (near Geneva)

If you are not going to Lucrane, don't go there just for the drive...

I reached Divonne, France around 10:30PM.. Very long day... The hotel that my friend was staying in was just amazing.. I started this post and then slept, very late, 2AM.. Another big mistake, though I'm an insomniac... but that will have ripple effect through the rest of the trip


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Day 2*

Started the day ate 8:30.. hardly enough sleep... very quick breakfast and we are out for a nice activity.. A sports adventure in the French Alps...

And amazing twisty and demanding road taken by the bus 

The adventure was 2 parts... Part 1 is composed of 6 "workshops" :rofl: each workshop has a variety of rope climbing, bridge crossing, rope swing.. all between trees that are 12 to 22 meters high.. Fully secured with a harness and double ropes and stuff... each "workshop" ends with a rope "glide" to the ground.. higher, longer and faster each time.. the last glide was 220 meters long from a 24 meter high platform to the ground.. 20 amazing seconds, you do the math...

This was GREAT time.. I would highly recommend it to any one how likes hikes in the woods and a little sporty activities with some thrill.. PM me for details if you want....


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Woah! Glad to see your ok. Great writeup so far!


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*The Fun*

After the first half of the day the offered a ride back on the bus to the hotel for those who had enough.. I didn't had enough at that point, i now wish I did, BUT... I asked if I can go back again anyway and come back real quick in my car.. The said I will be late since its a 20 mins drive...

Done it in 15 

AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING drive... I have it all on video which I will post when I'm back in the US... the car is on damn rails...

DSC is awesome... Its like having a guardian angel by each of the back wheels who brings them back where they should be.. DSC engaged like 3 times on turns of 120 to 180 degrees.. and you can really feel it.

Also passing on this 2 lane, 2 way and steep uphill road was so much fun :thumbup:

I was so happy I went back to take this road.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*More pics*

The drive to Divonne through Lucrane... and more of my baby


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*I know its shalow*

So I got all the way up the mountain back the the adventure place.. very dramatic entrance.. fast turn on gravel.. a very limited sway and DSC it there to save the day :thumbup:

Now.. I know most of you will say the following is me being shallow... bite me 

Once I parked the car and got out, every one in the group was impressed, congratulated me on the beautiful car and just became by best friend... So that is what it feels to have a bimmer :rofl: I can't deny that those were some very happy moments ..

But anyway... 15 mins later and I was on my back after the bike crash.. My friend said its better you than the car ...

Have I posted any interior pics?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> Woah! Glad to see your ok. Great writeup so far!


New Name for this Thread: ,,Spills and Thrills with Shady``


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*End of day 2*

The bike crash blew away our time plan.. I went back to the hotel and spent 2 hours in the spa just to ease the pain all over my body... It was good ... Spent 2 more hours looking for a pharmacy and then good food so I can take my pain killers...

So, 4 hours delay, about $100 for a tank of gas, 2 pills and off we go in our way to Venice through Milan... Had to pull few more 135s.. but that is another story


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> New Name for this Thread: ,,Spills and Thrills with Shady``


I think we'll *all* have to start donating Karma points to Shady if he keeps this up!


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Driving in Italy*

Impressions about driving in Italy:

- Italians and a little crazy and no where near Germans... But hey, I'm from Egypt, crazy-driver is my middle name 

- What's up with the damn toll  ! every damn 50 miles I have to fork euros out... in 36 hours we did Geneva -> Milan -> Venice -> Milan -> Genoa -> Nice... That cost $110 euros in the damn toll.. I if you will drive in Italy research the TelePass, I sure will next time...

- The highest Octane in Italy was 95 :dunno: ! In I was told in the ED center that in Europe I should put 98 at least.. In Swiss I put a _100 octane_ 

- Beaming the high lights on a slow @ hole changing lanes to the left while going 1 mph faster than the next guy.. while I'm coming from behind at 120MPH doesn't work in Italy

- Didn't see any exotic cars  may be I was too fast for them.

- I got picked up by the radar camera twice I think.. didn't really care with my temp plates... However, was told later by Italian friend that some of those cameras and linked with the toll station, and I can be fined at the toll station.. that was close

- Putting gas in Italy with a credit card is very hard since the don't take major cards in most stations.. At nigh, especially in weekends its near impossible.. Since we only had a 200 and a 500 Euro bills we were unable to even fill up with cash since the machine takes up to a 50 euro bill... keep euros handy for filling up... Navi is great in finding gas stations.. thanks again bee


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> I think we'll *all* have to start donating Karma points to Shady if he keeps this up!


What´s this we business, stranger?  I'm not sure we have enough to cover.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

daoushy said:


> - Beaming the high lights on a slow @ hole changing lanes to the left while going 1 mph faster than the next guy.. while I'm coming from behind at 120MPH doesn't work in Italy


Lichthuppen (flash of high beams) is illegal in Germany, not sure re Italy.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*No more room for you !*

So with all the delays with the bike and then with finding cash and a gas station we arrived in Venice at 2:00 AM... I picked up a friend in Milan airport with 2.5 hours delay and another friend in Venice with 2 hours delay.. They were quite angry, but hey.. I HAD A FREAK'EN ACCEDENT  shut them up

Got up to 135MPH quite a few times :slap: and took most of the way ate 110 to 120.. This will be such a problem when I get back to the US since my minimum speed now is 100MPH :yikes:

Got to the hotel around 2 AM to be greeted by: You are too late, no more room for you :yikes: and yes I called 3 times to confirm late check in...

I found out that I have been Americanized and I started with that I'm the customer and you can't screw me up like this attitude with the Italian dude wich really pissed him off... Luckily, my Egyptian friends jump in and dealt with him in the mediterranean way :thumbup: man have I changed in 5 years... the guy ended up calling other hotels for us while saying that every single room in the city is taken.. after so many tries he sent us off to another hotel

Navi rocks.. no need for address.. Just city name, go to information on destiantion, go to hotels and a list pops up.. I'm staying in the ****tiest of holes, and those are included in the list :thumbup: again and anagin, thanks bee

Got to the second hotel at 2:30... Opps, I made a mistake, the room is actually occupied.. the gay said.. BUT I already called another hotel and they have 2 rooms for you....

Third time worked.. we went to bet after 3:00... If you are following up since before wheels off you can tell by now that I had so far total 15 hours of sleep in 5 days... even I can't take that anymore.... and my autopilot, who comes up in the US, doesn't work in Europe nor on high speeds


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Lichthuppen (flash of high beams) is illegal in Germany, not sure re Italy.


NEVER did it in Germany, never even had to..

Was flashed a couple of times in Italy.. .both by 5ers... non ED.. Also honking works... Crazy drivers...

Worst driver I encountered in 1250 miles was a 5er T on the way out of Genoa


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*To be continued*

I have 10 more mins on this 2 hours for 10euro wifi connection.. Since I'm at the end of the write up for day 2 I will stop here.. Will leave you with sneak peaks of whats next.... Tell others to check it out.. I enjoy the feed back and comments

Bee.... It that photo below is not OK with the forum rules please feel free to take it out.. I think it is very funny... That was in Venice BTW


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

daoushy said:


> ... But hey, I'm from Egypt, crazy-driver is my middle name


I don't doubt that now one bit :rofl:

Just please come back in one piece, we want to see all the photos.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> What´s this we business, stranger?  I'm not sure we have enough to cover.


Seriously!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

daoushy said:


> Impressions about driving in Italy:
> 
> - Beaming the high lights on a slow @ hole changing lanes to the left while going 1 mph faster than the next guy.. while I'm coming from behind at 120MPH doesn't work in Italy


You should have been careful. The speed limit in Italy is 135 kph (85 MPH). If the Polizia Stradale would have stopped you the fine is in excess of 400 euros. :jawdrop: Yes, that is correct and like 8 points on your european driver's license. if you had one. I did not know that either until I came back to the states. I drove all over northern Italy at 110 MPH.  Just hope your picture was not taken and BMW does not backcharge for the fines it paid on your temp tag. 



daoushy said:


> - Putting gas in Italy with a credit card is very hard since the don't take major cards in most stations.. At nigh, especially in weekends its near impossible.. Since we only had a 200 and a 500 Euro bills we were unable to even fill up with cash since the machine takes up to a 50 euro bill... keep euros handy for filling up... Navi is great in finding gas stations.. thanks again bee


Never had a problem with them accepting my AMEX but then I always filled up on the Autostrada.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

daoushy said:


> I was on a very steep down hill.... It was a bit muddy ... I did lose control for a sec but got it back and thought the hill was over....
> 
> And the,, there it was... a HUMP... since i was not holding any breaks, I found myself airborne.... heading straight into the trees...
> 
> ...


What kind of digital camera do you have? The quality is excellent. :yikes:

My pictures always come out a bit blurry.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*hello from Nice*

Hi Everyone :hi:

I am in a cyber cafe trying to post more... BUT the french keyboard has some keys in different locations... too annoying, I cant do this...

Dropping off my car in 4 hours :bawling: Then fly to Paris and the next morning to Cairo 

I wll continue the write up about Venice; Genoa and the French Rivera from Ciaro on a normal keyboard and on free broadband internet connection....

Stay tuned....

I will also post some write up and photos fro, Cairo and Alexandria...

I am supposed to go hours back riding at sunset under the pyramids... but my back still hurts too much and I believe that my Karma balance is in the red already... Your donations are welcomed


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

Now you start the famous waiting period!

Congrats again, and thanks for the write-up to end all ED write-ups! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HughH (Jan 17, 2005)

No wonder his wife stayed at home :rofl:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

HughH said:


> No wonder his wife stayed at home :rofl:


I think we all now know why they did not want to give him a visa, I think the consul could see that there would be a driving maniac on the loose running all over Europe. :yikes:

:lmao:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> I think we all now know why they did not want to give him a visa, I think the consul could see that there would be a driving maniac on the loose running all over Europe. :yikes:
> 
> :lmao:


Do you need a visa for a bicycle trip?


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi from CDG :hi:

Typying this from the bussiness lounge on an iMac with the annoying French keyboard so it will be short....

I am glad that you all are enjoying my write up.... I have so much ,ore details to post for the Genoa and Nice parts of my trip.... And the Egypt part which will start in a few hours...

Will continue the write up from since I have to get out of the Business lounge to join my friend woh is flying coach  

I just wanted to post saying that I already miss my car :bawling: the good news is that it reached the drop off in a perfect condition... I will post tips and so later...

Off to Cairo in 1 hour


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*One more thing*

Still HATE the French... even more :violent:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

daoushy said:


> the good news is that it reached the drop off in a perfect condition


As the French say, "incredible" - as the Austrians say, "Gott sei Dank."

Can't wait to hear about part II from the Middle East! Please be careful.


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

daoushy said:


> Just love the car... 135 in the bimmer is like 90 in my neon.. and it very quite


NICE upgrade... Neon to a bimmer

...mmmmm...pretzel.....


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Day 3*

Had to wake up around 9AM to catch breakfast and not lose too much of the day&#8230; Now I reached a point where I had way too little sleep&#8230; in 6 days I had a total of 21 hours of sleep&#8230; and the longest sleep was like 5 hours&#8230; even for me this was becoming too low.. but anyway, we are in Venice

Made it to the Toronchetto parking in Venice, ala Rick Steve's, it wasn't busy yet so I got a very nice spot next to a wall so only one side of the car was exposed&#8230;

A little long wake and we got into the Vapprotto and reached San Marko&#8230;. Venice is a totally different city than what you can try to imagine. You feel the history everywhere and the water ways are impressive.
However, it is way too touristy, duh, and you feel that the whole place is trying to sell you something, any thing&#8230;I didn't really like that..

Picked a couple of walks from Rick Steve's book&#8230; Was not too impressed&#8230;

By 6 PM I meet my cousin and her Italian husband who gave me the bad news&#8230; We walked the "bad" side of Venice!!! The good side was the other way&#8230; I won't blame Rick Steve's too much since he had all the area covered, BUT he didn't point which one is more "Venice"

Our Italian guide took us to a local restaurant very deep in Venice with very few tourist&#8230; Very nice food&#8230; After we were done turned out that the chef is Egyptian and this "local Venetian" place is owned by an Egyptian.. Go figure

The highlight of the day.. Gelato, Gelato and more Gelato :yumyum:

Some pics from Venice attahced


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Day 3 1/2*

Day 3 ½

The drive to Genoa&#8230;.

We took off from Venice at 1 AM&#8230; needless to say, little sleepy&#8230; However, we HAD to make it to Milan (165 miles) and then to Genoa (120 miles) that night&#8230; no comment&#8230;

Windows down and Stereo loud and off we go&#8230; in 20 miles my 3 friends were out  ;
I had to relay on my ability to stay awake and since the car was past the 1000 miles mark I gut put my foot down&#8230;.

In 120 miles my average speed went from 51.1 to 69.6 that includes stopping at too many toll stations and going "slow" for a 5 miles in the company of 2 police cars !!! Lucky for me I spotted the police car coming out of a stop before I reached it.. I slowed down and then another police car showed up but they were not interested in me :angel: ; that was close

With 45miles to my destination we were surprised with a shut down autostrada !!! that was totally not expected nor welcomed&#8230; Navi got us another route off the autostrada and we reached our first destination at 4:20AM&#8230;

We dropped off 2 of my luck friends to their hotel and decided that since we made it to here to go all the way so we want blow up the next day. My remaining friend who slept for like an hour and a half asked to drive but after a 10 mins pit stop and I was still OK to drive as long as he doesn't sleep and keep me company&#8230; so off we go to Genoa hoping that by the time we reached the hotel we would still have our room&#8230;

With dense fog most of the way I was not able to speed&#8230;. However, all this effort was generously rewarded .....


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*The ultimate drive*

10 miles before reaching Genoa the road became extremely twisty.. Its an Autostrada.. 2 lane in one way.. no opposing traffic.. and I'm full awake since its morning already.. Fog is gone and dawn was almost here.. and I'm almost the only one on the road. .. and I have over 1200 miles on the ODO &#8230;&#8230;

You probably guessed it by now&#8230; High tempo sound track.. Adaptive headlights on&#8230; and Gear selector on the left &#8230;.

The best 20 mins in my whole trip&#8230; got it all on video.. will upload it once I'm back to the states 

I have to go now.. the plane is landing and I have to shut off my laptop&#8230;.Cairo here I come


----------



## Tricky (Apr 9, 2005)

daoushy said:


> .. and I have over 1200 miles on the ODO


Very well done!! :thumbup: Enjoyed reading your travel adventures!! 

...note to self: Put daoushy on ignore if he posts more penis pics from Cairo... :rofl:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Wadyah Daoushy......I noticed you posted in the "passport problem" thread.......are you in Misr?? PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*ED continues*

My French Riviera part of the trip was not too exciting.. especially with the feel of the drop off date approaching...

Cannes has nothing special.

I likes Nice a lot.. I had some very good sea food and Ice Cream on the beach..

I also checked out Fenoccio which is an Ice Cream joint that carries 83 flavors, including Rose, Lavender and tomato !! I got regular flavors and was not the best Ice Cream I had... Nothing beats Italian Gelato :thumbup:

In Nice my friend missed his flight to Paris because the French shuttle driver at the airport did not let him in the shuttle after he closed the door though he was stopping anyway, oh the French :violent: ...

My friend was extremely late to the airport since he remembered when we arrived at the Nice airport that he forgot his 100 euro worth of French Cheese back at the hotel's fridge since there was no fridge in the room.... He went through hell to get back quickly to the hotel and once he got there they told him that they throw the cheese away since it smelled bad... My friend asked them, is there any French Cheese that doesn't smell bad !

any way.. It ended up OK since he made the next plan and met me in Paris for our flight back to Cairo..

Moral of the story... The French really really suck... at least all those who I met in my few days there


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

daoushy said:


> My friend was extremely late to the airport since he remembered when we arrived at the Nice airport that he forgot his 100 euro worth of French Cheese back at the hotel's fridge since there was no fridge in the room.... He went through hell to get back quickly to the hotel and once he got there they *told him that they throw the cheese away* since it smelled bad... My friend asked them, is there any French Cheese that doesn't smell bad !


Oh yeah, they ate it. No question. I'd be


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

daoushy said:


> I likes Nice a lot.. I had some very good sea food and Ice Cream on the beach..


You mean you did not try the Salade Niçoise? :dunno: 









Though at times trips do have hiccups but that is what make trips so memorable. It looks like your ED trip will be one of those you will remember forever.

:wow: I see an American land yacht (aka, Cadillac Sedan de Ville) amongst those yachts.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> :wow: I see an American land yacht (aka, Cadillac Sedan de Ville) amongst those yachts.


Wow! A rare sight indeed! Once I saw a corvette on the Autobahn, I did a double take since that was about the last car I was expecting to see.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Wow! A rare sight indeed! Once I saw a corvette on the Autobahn, I did a double take since that was about the last car I was expecting to see.


I saw at least 3 Chrysler Cross Fire in Germany.. Was not expected as well...


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> You mean you did not try the Salade Niçoise? :dunno:


Of course I did and it was :yummy: and it looked exactly like your pic



LDV330i said:


> Though at times trips do have hiccups but that is what make trips so memorable. It looks like your ED trip will be one of those you will remember forever.


For ever and ever  I had so many permanent memories that would make this trip stand out... And I had even more fun in Egypt.. Will post soon



LDV330i said:


> :wow: I see an American land yacht (aka, Cadillac Sedan de Ville) amongst those yachts.


Looks like you know your boats... After going to Nice it looks like a boat would be my next big purchase... Can I but a BMW boat with ED... That would be perfect :thumbup:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Nice Drop Off*

Drop off time :bawling:

Went to drop off at Nice.. Had no problems at all finding the place with Navi !! The process went smooth enough... But again, the French...

The lady they had on the PC was EXTREAML?Y slow... she was typing on the PC using ONLY her right index finger.. You know the type...

In the whole place there was only 2 who speak English... They had no small bags or whatever for me to collect my stuff from the car..

They did provide a shuttle service to the Airport (10 mins) and they totally refused to drop us off in down Town Nice which was the same distance ... French :rofl:

I got my license plate, triangle, first aid kit, tools, plastic key with adapter and one of the fobs... I am not feeling the pain yet since I'm still on vacation.. but I see it coming...

Final Statistics:
*1449 miles on the Odo in 4 days* :thumbup: 
*27 hours of driving in 4 days*  
*Average speed 46.6MPH *  mostly due to delays in the way to Milan since they closed the autostrada right before that my average speed was 65.9 
*20.1 mpg*... small fortune in gas :bawling: low mpg due to speeding  
*Top speed 135MPH*... sustained for 30 mins in Italy at 4AM in the way to Genoa (1200miles on the ODO)
*2 Ultimate drives * one up the Alps in Divonne, France (before the bike fall) too bad i didn't take it down  The other was for like 10 miles before Genoa... amazing.. got both on video and will post a link when I get back to the US
*Traffic Violations* other than excessive speeding  ... Made only a couple of mistakes in Germany as I posted earlier.. didn't cause any problems after that...
*Break-in* I did not really follow the rules :spank: no one mentioned it while picking up the car and I didn't get to it in the manual :angel:
*Damage to the car* a very minor scratch in the front bumper while parking to close to the curb in a very narrow street in Italy... That is it :thumbup: no curb rash on the tiers and wheels
*Things I forgot to take from the car:* The flash light, which was there.. 
*Where is my car?* I have no idea :dunno: not tracking it since I'm still on vacation.. will start the OCS in 2 days when I'm back home
*Bottom line* The BEST way to buy a car.. Can't wait for my next car :rofl:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*More drop off pics*

I miss my car


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Nice Daoushy :eeps: Way to scratch the paint and clear coat by putting things on it :slap:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

beewang said:


> Nice Daoushy :eeps: Way to scratch the paint and clear coat by putting things on it :slap:


Those "things" included YOUR Navi disk.. Other alternative is to leave it in the car  I don't think you would have liked that ... Thanks one more time for the disk, it saved my whole trip too many times.. Will send it back once I get home for the next lucky EDer :thumbup:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

daoushy said:


> I saw at least 3 Chrysler Cross Fire in Germany.. Was not expected as well...


The crossfire is made in Germany and largely based on the pre-2005 SLK.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Egypt*

I had a BLAST in Egypt... Most of the time was spent with my family or eating out  I gained 4 pounds in 5 days.. not bad :rofl:

The Airport in Cairo has been impressivly renovated, that was a nice welcome surprise for me. I think its one of the best airports I've been through. I hope they can keep it up.

My friend picked me up in his 2002 318i.. Driving in Egypt is WAY crazier that it used to 3 years ago.. I was in shock... Those who say Paris or Italy are no places to drive should check Cairo out.. I don't know how ppl are doing it..

My friend said all you need is a faster processor so you can react and avoid others !! The pics are dark but you would get the idea.. I will convert the videos and post them soon.

The food is still AMAZING.. and the hospitality that goes with it.. I ate every thing that I was missing.. twice 

Sorry I don't have too much "touristy" photos of Cairo since most of my time was with family.


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*More Cairo Pics*

Here is some more Pics of the airport and the food :yumyum:

And my brother's crazy dog :rofl:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Alexandria*

Went for a one day trip to Alexandria.. ~200 miles each way.. with the same group of friends who met me in Europe and my brother.. 400 miles of driving is no sweat for us buy now  though we were 5 adults in a VW Polo :yikes:

Alex was amazing.. It had a major face lift... Didn't have time to check out the historically famous Library of Alexandria after the renovation.. but it looked cool out side... Again, too much food and not much sight seeing, hence the photos :rofl:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Back home*

Back in the USA after 2 extremely intense, sleepless and fun packed weeks... Hit the 405 at 4:00PM 

Got home and my now 1 year old kid still remembers me :clap:

got much needed 12 hours of sleep and I'm on the 'fest again.. I'm off work till Monday which was the smartest decision I took :thumbup:

*Conclusion:*
1. BMW ROX...
2. Europe, not impressive enough for me...
3. Driving a BMW on the Autobahn at 135MPH is an experience of a life time
4. I'm now officially baned by my wife of any sport on a mountain (the bike accident is my third after a rock climbing fall when I almost tasted death 10 years ago and a skiing fall when I fractured my shoulder 3 years ago) So what if I like coming down fast :dunno: 
5. Venice is nice, but way too touristy and commercialized 
6. Italian Gelato is the best Ice Cream ever. When in Italy eat pizza from a "Pizza Forrno" (pizza bakery) not a restaurant.. WAY better...
7. Egypt is still amazing.
8. If you can drive in Cairo then you are either crazy or ... too crazy 
9. Alexandria is an Egyptian Nice with way better water and no fancy boats.. Alex is 5 times bigger than Nice
10. Egyptian food is the BEST food anywhere.... except for Gelato....

This was a trip of a life time :thumbup: ... Next car will be an ED.. Hopefully with my wife and kid and a much slower pace.....

I hope you all enjoyed my write up and pics..

The full photo album of my ED can be found here:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/daous...s.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/my_photos

The wait begins... :bawling:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Glad you're back safe and thanks for all the write-ups and pics....very enjoyable!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*The OCS*

Is there any way to know which ship is my car on other than asking the CA or the drop off location? :dunno:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

The fastest way to find out is to email the person at the drop-off location. email addresses are available in your ED package or online at BMWUSA.com

Got it:

Nice
TT CAR TRANSIT
61 Route de Grenoble
06 200 NICE
Phone: 04.92.29.13.83
Toll free number from inside the airport : 0 800 803 583
Email: [email protected]

You dropped off in Nice, right?


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> The fastest way to find out is to email the person at the drop-off location. email addresses are available in your ED package or online at BMWUSA.com
> 
> Got it:
> 
> ...


Thanks... Just shot them an e-mail... I wish that the car would be already at sea... Can't wait... :bawling:


----------



## daoushy (Jul 31, 2005)

*She's on her way*

Just got the word that my car is on Bellona V94.. The ship left Zeebrugge October 1st... Leaving BREMERHAVEN on October 10th and ETA for Port Huemene November 6th... :bawling:

So about 6 more weeks until I have her again


----------

